# هام عن الفريق شفيق



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

*لما اقول اني هرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق......
 واسمع ناس كتير بتقول لو هترشح احمد شفيق يبقى وانت رايح تحط صوتك بدل  ماتحط ايدك في الحبر الفسفوري حطها في دم الشهداء لانك هتكون بتبيع دم  الشهداء باختيارك للفريق احمد شفيق احب اقول للناس دي ولو انتو هترشحوا محمد مرسي بدل ماتحطو ايديكم في الحبر الفسفوري حطوها في دم  السادات اللي اغتيل على ايد الاخوان المسلمين وأحب أقول ....
 أولا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش فلول . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام جمال عبد الناصر
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام محمد أنور السادات
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر في نظام محمد حسني مبارك
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم و لن يخدم نظام بعينه
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق خدم مصر و سيظل يخدم مصر ان شاء الله

 ثانيا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش قائد موقعة الجمل . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق تولى مسئولية رئاسة مجلس الوزراء يوم 1 فبراير

 و حدثت موقعة الجمل يوم 2 فبراير
 ولم يكن يمتلك اي من الامكانيات او الصلاحيات اللي تتيح له السيطرة على  الموقف و مع ذلك فهي الموقعة الوحيدة اللي تقدم فيها مسئولين حقيقيين  للمحاكمة بشهادة من المتهمين والبلطجية نفسهم المقبوض عليهم
 فقد مر علينا من بعدها موقعة محمد محمود و مجلس الوزراء و ماسبيرو و اخيرا العباسية
 و لا نرى أي من المسئولين الحقيقيين تقدم للمحاكمة او حتى للادانة

 ثالثا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق " مبارك " مش مثله الاعلي . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق قالها حرفيا " حسني مبارك مثلي الاعلي في الربط بين الحزم و الرفق .. في الفصل بين العلاقات الشخصية و العمل "
 ولا يجب ان نأخد الامور من منطلق " ويل للمصلين اللذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون "
 فننظر على جملة " ويل للمصلين " و نترك باقي الآيـة

 رابعا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش مرشح المجلس العسكري . . .
 المجلس العسكري أعلنها انه لن يدعم اي مرشح من وسط المرشحين
 و للعلم << كل من أسمه في قائمة الشرطة او الجيش لا يمتلك حق  الادلاء بصوته >> بمعنى : ان المجلس العسكري غير قادر تماما على  مساعدة الفريق أحمد شفيق و لو بصوت واحد

 خامسا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق مش فاسد لانه كان في نظام فاسد :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم يكن فاسدا يوما و لم يثبت عليه ادانة وحيدة توحد الله
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق تدرج في المناصب من رئيس أركان قوات جوية ناجح الى قائد قوات جوية ناجح جدا الى وزير طيران مدني ناجح جدا جدا
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق كان ناجح جدا في كل المناصب اللي ارتقاها ولا يجب ان نحاسبه على أخطاء من حوله
 يجب أن نحاسب أحمد شفيق على أدائه و عمله في مجاله هو فقط
 في مجال الطيران المدني الذي يشهد له الاجانب قبل المصريين بكل ما هو طيب
 بمعنى انه لا يجب حرمان الطالب الممتاز من البعثة العلمية لمجرد انه ينتمي الى فصل او سيكشن منبوذ يعرف عنه كل ما هو سئ
 حاسبوا أحمد شفيق على مجاله فقط ولا تحاسبوه على أخطاء الآخرين
 و في حالة استقالة احمد شفيق كان من المتوقع جدا ان يكون مصير وزارة  الطيران المدني من مصير وزارات المالية و الداخلية و الاسكان و غيرهم

 سادسا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق نقطة أختياره ليكون رئيس للوزراء وقت الأزمة ( وقت اندلاع ثورة 25 يناير ) نقطة تحتسب له لا عليه . . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق جاء رئيس للوزراء حلا للأزمة من اختيار الشعب في ميدان  التحرير و الدليل على كلامي هو مانشيتات الجرائد اليومية ايام 29 يناير و  30 يناير
 أختيار الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك لسيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق  ليكون رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء في هذا الحين ان دل على شئ يدل على ان الرئيس  السابق يريد ان يخرج من أزمته و محنته و عليه اختيار من يرضي الشعب قبل ان  يرضيه هو شخصيا
 فكان الاختيار " أحــمـد شــفـيـق "
 و لكن الشعب  بعد رحيل الرئيس السابق كان رافضا تماما مبدأ كل ما كان ينتمى لنظام حسني -  و هذا هو ما أثبتنا عكسه تماما في اولا - و بالتالي استقال أحمد شفيق من  رئاسة مجلس الوزراء

 سابعا :
 مصر للطيران لم تكن ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات على مستوى العالم اطلاقاً. . .
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق أختير قبل الثورة بعشرة أيام ضمن أفضل 20 شخصية على مستوى العالم أثروا على مستقبل الطيران المدني في العالم كله
 كيف يكون ضمن افضل 20 شخصية و مصر للطيران ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات في العالم ؟ !!!
 كيف تكون شركة مصر للطيران ضمن تحالف " ستار " العالمي و الشركة ضمن أسوأ 10 شركات في العالم ؟ !!! مستحيل طبعا !!!

 ثامنا :
 أحــمـد شــفـيـق لم يترشح للرئاسة طمعا في سلطة او منصب . . .
 لقد اكتفى سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق مناصب و ترقيات على مدار ال70 عام من عمره
 لقد ترشح سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق لمنصب رئاسة الحمهورية تنفيذا لرغية حشود  من الشعب كانت تحتشد اما منزله بالتجمع الخامس اسبوعيا و تطالبه بتنفيذ  رغباتهم بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
 و بالفعل قام سيادة الفريق أحمد شفيق بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

 وأخيـــــــــراً:
 زى ماتجار الدين ضحكوا على الناس بإسم الدين بعد الثورة علشان يسيطروا على مجلس الشعب
 دلـــوقتـــــى بيضحكوا على الشعب لتانى مرة عن طريق تلفيق التهم والاكاذيب للفريق احمد شفيق بدون اى دليل لأنه المرشح الأقوى ضدهم*


منقول​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

*ميه ميه الكلام ده 
يا ريت الكل يفوق ويعرف فين الصالح 
البلد لا تحتمل العند ..*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2012)

جميل يا عياد الكلام دة و منطقى جدا
بس انا اسفة ... محدش من اللى انتخبو شفيق محتاج يبرر انتخابه و كأنه فى وضع اتهام !!! انت انتخبت عن رغبة شخصية و تطبيقًا للديمقراطية اللى الثوار كانو بيطالبو بيها ... خلاص خلصنا ... مش من حق حد يقولك انت غلطان و انت بتضيعنا ولا حد يقولك انك فلول و بتشجع الفساد ... اللى مش عاجبه شفيق و شايفه فلول معرفش يطلع قانون يعزله ( دة لو افترضنا انه بجد فلول مجرد افتراض ) يبقى هو الغلطان ... ميجيش يدارى خيبته و يتهم اللى استخدم حقه الانتخابى ( فى ظل دولة ديمقراطية ) فى انتخاب المرشح الاكثر تناسب مع وضع البلد من وجهة نظرك


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

انا احب اقول ان احمد شفيق جوز امى :d


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

قولى يا عياد تحب تقول ايه للى ولا عاوز شفيق ولا مرسى لان الاتنين مش مع الثوره واحد مثله الاعلى مبارك والتانى عبد المرشد ?


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا احب اقول ان احمد شفيق جوز امى :d



مش فاهم 
ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> قولى يا عياد تحب تقول ايه للى ولا عاوز شفيق ولا مرسى لان الاتنين مش مع الثوره واحد مثله الاعلى مبارك والتانى عبد المرشد ?



بسيطه 
التحرير والع والنيا صيف  والجو جميل


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش فاهم
> ممكن توضح اكتر



هشرحلك بعدين لان الموضوع كبير ع الموبيل وانا ناو من الموبيل يا رايق


----------



## KARMA777 (28 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> قولى يا عياد تحب تقول ايه للى ولا عاوز شفيق ولا مرسى لان الاتنين مش مع الثوره واحد مثله الاعلى مبارك والتانى عبد المرشد ?



انا مع الكلام ده جداااااااااا
:a82::a82:
​


----------



## white.angel (28 مايو 2012)

*اتمنى ان نتكاتف فى ترشيحه *
*ولا ندعم مرسى حتى لو " بالمقاطعه "*
*لعلنا نتخلص فى شبح الكابوس الذى يخيم على كل اشبار مصر*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

*واضح ان مصر داخله ع مرحله صعبه
سببها انه محدش بقى يحبها بجد
ربنا يستر *


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2012)

الشفيق فريق لو عنده دم  كان مرشحش نفسه من الاساس لا هو ولا عمرو موسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الشفيق فريق لو عنده دم  كان مرشحش نفسه من الاساس لا هو ولا عمرو موسي



*والناس اللى اختارتهم يشوفولهم بلد تانيه تحترم رغبتهم ولا ايه !!*


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *والناس اللى اختارتهم يشوفولهم بلد تانيه تحترم رغبتهم ولا ايه !!*


انا بتكلم عن الترشح نفسه من الاول خالص
لما يكون وزير خارجيه ووزير طيران ورئيس وزرا لنظام قام عليه الشعب علشان يسقط 
فلما يسقط راس النظام يجى واحد من اللى الناس ثارت عليه يرشح نفسه !!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا بتكلم عن الترشح نفسه من الاول خالص
> لما يكون وزير خارجيه ووزير طيران ورئيس وزرا لنظام قام عليه الشعب علشان يسقط
> فلما يسقط راس النظام يجى واحد من اللى الناس ثارت عليه يرشح نفسه !!!



*وايه المشكله طالما انسان كويس وعنده ضمير ومشرفش باى تهمه جنب الموجودين ف طره
هو ف نظام او مؤسسه أو اى مسمى ان كان مهما بلغت درجة فساده انه يكون بأكمله فاسد
وبعدين طالما ف ملايين اختارتهم ده معناه انهم اصحاب شعبيه وان ف ناس مقتنعه بيهم وعلشان كده رشحوا نفسهم وكون اى حد يرفض ده اقصى حقوقه ف الرفض انه يصوت لغيرهم من غير ما يحجر على رغبة الناس اللى مقتنعه بيهم وف الاخر ف صندوق بيحكم *


----------



## oesi no (29 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وايه المشكله طالما انسان كويس وعنده ضمير ومشرفش باى تهمه جنب الموجودين ف طره
> هو ف نظام او مؤسسه أو اى مسمى ان كان مهما بلغت درجة فساده انه يكون بأكمله فاسد
> وبعدين طالما ف ملايين اختارتهم ده معناه انهم اصحاب شعبيه وان ف ناس مقتنعه بيهم وعلشان كده رشحوا نفسهم وكون اى حد يرفض ده اقصى حقوقه ف الرفض انه يصوت لغيرهم من غير ما يحجر على رغبة الناس اللى مقتنعه بيهم وف الاخر ف صندوق بيحكم *


هرد على حته الملايين وحته الضمير اللى عنده دى  على الخاص 
انا بتكلم فى نقطة انه ينفذ ارادة شعبه 
الشعب ثار عليه قبل ما يترشح لمجرد انه رئيس وزرا 
يقوم هو يترشح لرئيس 
يعنى هو  الناس مكانتش طايقاه رئيس وزرا 
فقالك طب اجرب ابقى رئيس 
:smile02


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وايه المشكله طالما انسان كويس وعنده ضمير ومشرفش باى تهمه جنب الموجودين ف طره
> هو ف نظام او مؤسسه أو اى مسمى ان كان مهما بلغت درجة فساده انه يكون بأكمله فاسد
> وبعدين طالما ف ملايين اختارتهم ده معناه انهم اصحاب شعبيه وان ف ناس مقتنعه بيهم وعلشان كده رشحوا نفسهم وكون اى حد يرفض ده اقصى حقوقه ف الرفض انه يصوت لغيرهم من غير ما يحجر على رغبة الناس اللى مقتنعه بيهم وف الاخر ف صندوق بيحكم *




بامانه يا دونا لو الصندوق فعلاً اللى بيحكم
ولا هزعل نفسى لحظه !


----------



## KARMA777 (29 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الشفيق فريق لو عنده دم  كان مرشحش نفسه من الاساس لا هو ولا عمرو موسي





Dona Nabil قال:


> *والناس اللى اختارتهم يشوفولهم بلد تانيه تحترم رغبتهم ولا ايه !!*



يا جماعة انتو ناسيين ان فى بينا ملايين من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى اللى كانو متدلعين ايام مبارح 
ونفسهم يرجع تانى واى حد له صله من قريب ولا بعيد باسلوب مبارك اكيد حينتخبوه

انا مرة سمعت من واحد كان حزب وطنى قال ولا يوم من ايام مبارك 
وسالته هو راجع تانى قاللى ايوة

ولما شفيق وصل للتصفية عرفت ان الراجل كان عنده معلومات ومتاكد

زمن مبارك حيرجع على ايد شفيق وزمن الجاهلية حيرجع على ايد مرسى :smil8::smil8::smil8:
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بامانه يا دونا لو الصندوق فعلاً اللى بيحكم
> ولا هزعل نفسى لحظه !



*طيب ولو كان الصندوق جاب حمدين كان ده برضه هيكون رأيك ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> يا جماعة انتو ناسيين ان فى بينا ملايين من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى اللى كانو متدلعين ايام مبارح
> ونفسهم يرجع تانى واى حد له صله من قريب ولا بعيد باسلوب مبارك اكيد حينتخبوه
> 
> انا مرة سمعت من واحد كان حزب وطنى قال ولا يوم من ايام مبارك
> ...



*وهى الملايين دى مش برضه جزء من الشعب وليهم حق الاختيار ولا خلاص عليهم تحريم ولعنه للمنتهى !!*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> يا جماعة انتو ناسيين ان فى بينا ملايين من اعضاء الحزب الوطنى اللى كانو متدلعين ايام مبارح
> ونفسهم يرجع تانى واى حد له صله من قريب ولا بعيد باسلوب مبارك اكيد حينتخبوه
> 
> انا مرة سمعت من واحد كان حزب وطنى قال ولا يوم من ايام مبارك
> ...





Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهى الملايين دى مش برضه جزء من الشعب وليهم حق الاختيار ولا خلاص عليهم تحريم ولعنه للمنتهى !!*



*لا دول مش جزء من الشعب دول كانو اسياد البلد حضرتك

فى الوقت اللى كتير من الشباب اتخرج وبقاله 6 او 7 سنين ما اشتغلش هما اول ناس اشتغلوا واقصد كل من له صله بالحزب الوطنى 

فى الوقت اللى الناس مرتباتها ضعيفة هما كانو بياخدو من الحزب فلوس مش عارفة بتاعة ايه وجايبينها منين

وانا شوفت امثلة قدامة كده بيدوهم شهريات

وحاجات كتير زى رحلات فى فنادق 5 نجوم وغيره

وكل ده مقابل خليك مع الريس وسانده ومالكش دعوة باللى بيحصل فى اخوك

مش هما دول الملايين اللى باعونا لمبارك برضو؟

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *لا دول مش جزء من الشعب دول كانو اسياد البلد حضرتك
> 
> فى الوقت اللى كتير من الشباب اتخرج وبقاله 6 او 7 سنين ما اشتغلش هما اول ناس اشتغلوا واقصد كل من له صله بالحزب الوطنى
> 
> ...



*مش هعارضك ولا اناقشك ف كلامك
سؤالى كان محدد
ليهم حق الانتخاب والاختيار ولا لا ؟؟
  التصويت لشفيق كان اغلبيه عن باقى المرشحين المدنيين ده معناه ايه ؟؟
ولو دى ارادة اغلبية الشعب بحسب حكم الصندوق المفروض الباقى يتقبلوا ده ولا يعارضوه ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2012)

* لو فهمين يعنى إيه ديمقراطيه و بيطلبو بيها المفرود يقبلو و يسكتو.... زى ما سكتم كدا على  نتايج  انتخابات مجلس الشعب....*
* اصلهم ملقوش حد يشحن فيهم و يولعهم علشان ينزلو و يعترضو و يخربو فى البلد  و يكسرو و يحرقو...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

منورين والله يا جماعه 
ابعت اجيب شاي


----------



## KARMA777 (29 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش هعارضك ولا اناقشك ف كلامك
> سؤالى كان محدد
> ليهم حق الانتخاب والاختيار ولا لا ؟؟
> التصويت لشفيق كان اغلبيه عن باقى المرشحين المدنيين ده معناه ايه ؟؟
> ولو دى ارادة اغلبية الشعب بحسب حكم الصندوق المفروض الباقى يتقبلوا ده ولا يعارضوه ؟؟*



*اكيد هى دى الديمقراطية لو اتكلمنا باسلوب المنطق والعقل 1+1=2  
لكن كده يبقى تعبنا نفسنا على ثورة ليه بقى ما كل واحد كان خلاه فى بيته

وبرضو احب اقولك ان حتى لو شفيق كسب الفترة الرئاسية دى 
مش حتكون لامثاله من متخذى مبارك مثل اعلى الفترة الجاية 

احنا عاوزين عدل مع ديمقراطية مش بس ديمقراطية
*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> منورين والله يا جماعه
> ابعت اجيب شاي​




*هههههه

يعنى احنا قولنا نعملك شوية حس للموضوع على ما تيجى 

مستنين الشاى
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *اكيد هى دى الديمقراطية لو اتكلمنا باسلوب المنطق والعقل 1+1=2
> لكن كده يبقى تعبنا نفسنا على ثورة ليه بقى ما كل واحد كان خلاه فى بيته
> 
> وبرضو احب اقولك ان حتى لو شفيق كسب الفترة الرئاسية دى
> ...



*برافوووووو عليكى 
كده تمام اوووى بالمنطق والعقل هى دى الديمقراطيه اللى طالبتوا بيها كأنصار الثوره
الناس دى من حقها تصوت وتختار يبقى على الكل يقبل نتيجة الاختيار 
ولما الاغلبيه اختارت ده يبقى كان لازمتها ايييييه ثوره!! 
لكن برضه تأكدى ان اى رئيس هيقعد ع الكرسى هياخد باله اووووى من اخطاء غيره ومش هيكررها 
فلنصلى لاجل صالح مصر ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> منورين والله يا جماعه
> ابعت اجيب شاي



*لا يا ريت شربات علشان يبقى فال حلو ع شفيق  30:*


----------



## KARMA777 (29 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لكن برضه تأكدى ان اى رئيس هيقعد ع الكرسى هياخد باله اووووى من اخطاء غيره ومش هيكررها
> فلنصلى لاجل صالح مصر ..*



*تفتكرى ؟!!
مش عارفة زيى زى كل الناس المعترضة دى احساس ان سيبقى الوضع على ما كان عليه*

*عدم العدل والديمقراطية وحرية الراى الوهمى وعلى الورق بس


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

مسيحية جديدة قال:


> *هههههه
> 
> يعنى احنا قولنا نعملك شوية حس للموضوع على ما تيجى
> 
> ...



يعني  اسيب الموضوع فيه تسع مشاركات
اجي القايهم 3 صفحات
هو انا كنت بمتحن كل المواد مره واحده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا يا ريت شربات علشان يبقى فال حلو ع شفيق  30:*



عبقال عندك يست كوثر 
من عنتيني يا حجه


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2012)

التطلع مُدرج ، بدأنا بـ حمدين و فُقد العزيز ، نترقي لـ *شفيق* توسماً الأمل بالـ *شقيق* تطلعاً *للعقيق* ..

==

الأمل ولي التوفيق ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2012)

zama قال:


> التطلع مُدرج ، بدأنا بـ حمدين و فُقد العزيز ، نترقي لـ *شفيق* توسماً الأمل بالـ *شقيق* تطلعاً *للعقيق* ..
> 
> ==
> 
> الأمل ولي التوفيق ..



* هو ده بالظبط اللي كنت عايز اقوله 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2012)

لا تتحمس اوى لاحمد شفيق خسارة ضاعت الثورة لم اقل لك انتخب مرسى بل نطالب بتعين مجلس رائاسى  لمدة عام


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش فاهم
> ممكن توضح اكتر



من الاخر انتو راهنتو ع الفرس الخسران 
المشكله ان المجلس العسكرى عاوز شفيق
يعنى انتو راهنتو ع الفرص الخسران بس هيكسب
مفيش كده فى الدنيا صح !



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بسيطه
> التحرير والع والنيا صيف  والجو جميل




التحرير مش دلوقتى يا عياد لو لينا عمر هفكرك ان التحرير حتى لو ولع دلوقتى فى الاخر هترسى ع معلش
زى ما رسيت ع مينا دانيال وع ابانوب 
المشكله ان احنا بنعيد انتاج النظام القديم اللى احنا كنا عايشين فيه
تحت الكماشه عايشين ومش عايشين 
بس المشكله انكم فرحانين !
اسكت يا عياد عشان الموضوع كبير
الموضوع اكبر من الواحد يحكيه فى كلمتين
سوالى ليك
ما هى مميزات عصر مبارك او عصر شفيق
بالنسبه لك كشاب مصرى ؟!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> من الاخر انتو راهنتو ع الفرس الخسران
> المشكله ان المجلس العسكرى عاوز شفيق
> يعنى انتو راهنتو ع الفرص الخسران بس هيكسب
> مفيش كده فى الدنيا صح !
> ...



عصر  مبارك مكنش بالنسبالي مميز
اما شفيق انا متامل فيه خير 
لانه هيجمع بين خبره مبارك ودرايته بمطالب وردود فعل الشعب
ومن ناحيه حقنا كاقباط 
محدش هينصفنا ويحقق لنا المساواه 
لا شفيق ولا حمدين ولا حتي مرشح قبطي


----------

